# Squid: how to create config.xml with all proxy users



## dataconsav (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi.
I am trying to add users to Squid on FreeBSD (that I have not installed; I have found it).  I have seen that file config.xml (under /cf/config) contains all settings and even all proxy users (users with their password).  I have a list of users to create (very long) and I am able to create a XML file. But, how can i merge it in the config.xml file, where there are even other settings (not only proxy users)?
Thank you.


----------



## kpa (Sep 19, 2014)

The config.xml file is a pfSense configuration file, no such file exist or is used on standard FreeBSD. This way please:

https://forum.pfsense.org/


----------



## dataconsav (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------

